
From Perl to Pi - datanerd
https://susam.in/blog/from-perl-to-pi/
======
polyphonicist
Here is the fun bit hidden away in the comments page of this post:

> Randal L. Schwartz said:

> 27 Apr 2008 02:30 AM GMT (#1 of 1 comment)

> Glad you enjoyed that bit. That was Tom's humor on that one. I could never
> have been that clever. :)

It is heartwarming to see the author of a popular Perl book providing credit
for a joke to his co-author in the comments of an early 2000 blog post by an
independent blogger.

